# Looking at buying a Amaya XT Any Suggestions



## Peloquin (Sep 18, 2007)

Hello...

I was wondering If there was anymore hands on information on the Amaya XT. That My wife and I are thinking about buying.

I have been a Graphic artist / screen printer/ embroiderer for over 20 years and have been layoff and my wife and I are thinking about get our business started. I also have a clothing line running and I am in two stores. But the DTG questions are for later. I am leading towards the ANAJET or the I-Dot for my small orders.

For the last 10 years I have used the Tamaja and even though it is a great machine. Where I worked I had nothing but trouble with it. Breakdowns and service people who just dont call back for hours when I am told it will be 15 minutes. Parts that took two weeks when I paid for next day air.

I have done my searches on the other machines and was leaning towards the SWF I really liked the rep and I always like there machines, But the more I read about Swf the more I dont know. and as for the other companys, it just that they have nothing good to say about the other one. I know they are competing for business but I really dont need to hear the BS, it sort of turns me off. The last guy I talked to was so pushy and I could not get off the phone with him so I had to make up a story. I know brothers is a good machine and I really wanted a Baurban, But I just starting out, and dont want to sell the house. 

I was supose to go to the Atlantic city show and see all the machines working, But My ulcers(I have some stomach problems). decided not to let me go so when the next show comes to Baltimore I will go then.

OK The questions I have. Does anyone have the Amaya XT(newer version) and can they give me a honest to goodness thoughts on the machine. The Xt is in my price range, Which I was VERY surprised, and will do everything That I need it to do. I love the way it looks and all the features on it. And after talking to the rep today it really sounds like the way to go. But I am really looking for Someone who has really used it. Another good things, since I live right by the penn line. I was told that the service man is 20-45 minutes away from me. 

And How is the Service with them?

I am also wondering about the leasing plan or should I say the heck with it and try to buy it out right?

I have read everything I could find in the forum, the good and the bad and the worse..But I am really looking for that information that the rep cant give.

Thank you in advance for any help that you give me.
My friends call me Peloquin it is a nickname I got when i use to race bicycle and MTn bikes.

Thank you


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

SWF has come a long way in the last couple of years. Lots better than they used to be. As far as the amaya goes, you either love them or hate them. No in between. You can buy a Barudan for about the same as the amaya right now I think. They are all hurting so you can get good deals. Support is the biggest thing to consider as most of the name brands are about the same in quality. Each has it's own strong and weak points. In my area brother has the absolute best support and Barudan probably has the worst. It varies so much by dealer, salesman, and region. I'd buy outright if you can swing it. Even if you put it on credit card, you can deduct the full price of the machine the first year and yearly interest costs thereafter until you want to pay it off. If you lease, you are locked in usually with no early outs. Full disclosure : I own two brothers and one barudan. One of the local shops runs amayas but neither he, or I, are impressed with them. Another friend runs several newer tajimas and they run great. Toyota and Tajima are basically the same machine.


----------



## Peloquin (Sep 18, 2007)

Thank you Jim, for the Information. I am still leaning towards the Amaya XT, there is a lady just over the Pa Line That has a couple of them and she said that she would let me see them an I coulldo a sew out on it. I am really looking for a Hands on sort of thing. The one main reason I was leaning towards the AMAYA Xt is that the service guy is just over the pa line, and since I live about 10 minutes form the Line (in the middle of no where hehe) I thought that was a plus.

I have not been able to see how the SWF runs, no one I know has one and as much as I like them I have not heard any good things either. But then again, ever one I talk to says there machines is the best. As for the Barudan I ran one a couple of years ago, But it still out of my price range. But I am sure I can talk them down. 

Ok Thank you again.. for the info. and to anyone else that can help me with my questions
Peloquin


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

How much is the Amaya going for? You may have to PM me with that info. Thanks.


----------



## curtrnev (May 28, 2007)

We have had our XT for 2 and half years no service calls yet knock on wood. Sews out really well just can't run it at full speed and still get quality, we usually run it at 1100 and under. We got the Melco software as well seems pretty easy to use, we don't have the new version though. I have heard it has some bugs but I don't have any hands on with it so I can't say. The only issue we have had is that sometimes when you start it for the day it won't trim right and you have to restart everything. But that only happens about 10% of the time. A few things that made us decide on the Amaya is it is made in the U.S. and the flexability of the system. http://www.amayausers.com/Here is a link to a Amaya forum.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

We have had an Amaya since 2003 and love them. We bought the first one and two years later bought another, then almost 3 years ago we traded them both in for the XT and we have only had one issue with them. The trimmer system was having a problem in the high humitity areas so they put out a upgrade and now no more problems. We also have the Design Shop Pro + software and really love it. We just got the newest version and other than learning where they have moved some features it has worked great!! We started with a Brother machine years ago, but since we switched to the Amaya we have not thought of getting another brand at all. We have a service tech about 2 hours one direction of us and 3 hours the other direction. We have not needed to use them but they will usually try to set several people up for a service call the same trip so it saves the customers some money on travel expenses. We did not go to any training classes until after we bought our second machine and were able to start up and run just great all on our own, they are really easy to run and maintain. I think you will be happy with it if you decide to go with the Amaya, I know we have been!!!

Marilyn


----------



## Peloquin (Sep 18, 2007)

Hello...

Thank you to everyone that has answer my questions.. It really has help me out. 

It looks like right now that the way we are going is the Amaya XT. I was leaning towards the Toyota, But I told the rep on monday that I had to get my stomach looked at on tuesday and he called time 4 times. My wife said that was a little pushy. and to tell you the truth it turn me off. the other one that we were really serious looking at is th SWF I really liked talking to the rep and she knew a lot about the machine. But I emailed her and she does not respond back. which makes me wonder how there service is. and a major plus for me is that it is made here.. (can you say that anymore)

But as many times as I talked to the Melco rep. he was not pushy and he has always called me back. and to tell you the truth I really like the looks of the machine and the features that are on it. And As many companys I have talked to over the past 3 weeks. they are right on target with where I need to be.

Do I really need to go to the training? with money so tight do i really need to spend the money? HAs anyone tryed it on anything other then hats and shirts.. I got an order that is not really sitting but it for 50 gym baggs, and some backpacks and from my line I was going to embroidery some book backs for my daughter an her freinds from our clothing line. I for everything that it does an for the money I really think it is the best machine for the money. 

Does anyone have one in the maryland area so i can see a sample? or Is it one of those things I should not ask... Not sure about the hole forum thing.so if that is out of line I am sorry.

How is the program? I am using draw stitch and so far I can send it to any machine, but will it work on Melco?

Thank you again for all the help, and if anyone esle has any thing else to say please let me know...


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I do not know anyone in Maryland. We are in Arkansas, but we did not go to the training until we bought our second one. We did just fine without the training. We did learn a few little tricks that are nice to know, but we were able to pick up and sew with it on our own without any real problems. It is really an easy machine to learn and work with. We have sewn on all different kinds of items including soft sided luggage, hair ribbons, wrist and headbands, etc. We have a couple of different salesmen that we talk to and they have always been very helpful but never been pushy or bothersome. 

Marilyn


----------

